# hey im steph the QT from australia



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 7, 2008)

hey evry1 im steph and im from australia. i have a whole lotta questions 2 ask coz me and my girlfriends have just started growing our first ever plants (only 2). check out our pics and please comment. we wanna no why our plants are so diffrent. any advice pretty please


----------



## jamiemichelle (Nov 7, 2008)

stephyprincesslollipop said:


> hey evry1 im steph and im from australia. i have a whole lotta questions 2 ask coz me and my girlfriends have just started growing our first ever plants (only 2). check out our pics and please comment. we wanna no why our plants are so diffrent. any advice pretty please


You should post a link to where your pics are .... or better yet, post them here.


----------



## Budsworth (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you ever see any Kangaroos running around over there?????


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## milkyrip420 (Nov 7, 2008)

welcome to rollitup its a great site!


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL is this a yahoo chat bot? I swear i've heard of before.


----------



## dahamma (Nov 7, 2008)

welcome bot?


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi I'm Jenny 21/F/California - click here for pics of me and my girlfriends getting naughty!

^ that kind of bot...


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 7, 2008)

i dont use yahoo and yeah we do have kangaroos jumping around here. notice how i said jumping coz it would be funny to see a kangaroo running. hehe. and i no that nobody is online but i really wanted you to look at my pics of my plants and tell me why the hell they are so diffrent in size? they ae both 7 weeks old and are in the exact soil mixture. they are NOT hydro. just normal babies in pots outside. any comments or ideas would be appreciated. the smaller one had its starter leaves broken at the tips wen it was 1 week old (cat chewed them). and also wat happens wen you grow a plant from a seed that came from a hydro plant. could that work? okay so thats about it. any advice would be great oh and dont worry bout the date on the pics, my video camera does that to every pic. thanx and bye


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 7, 2008)

obviously you're not caring for the one on the right as well as the one on the left.


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 7, 2008)

no thats not true. they get watered the same. evrything we do is the same. this is our first time but we have some kind of idea. it has been like it from the start?


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 7, 2008)

Are you using the same soil?


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 7, 2008)

no thats not true. we have watered them the same and everything has been the same for both. it has been like that from the start.


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 7, 2008)

well the bigger one is 70% soil %30 potting mix and the smaller one is %50 for each but would that make a difference


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 7, 2008)

What kinda light you using?Maybe it's the pics, but it looks quite dim in there.


----------



## NotMine (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome ladys your plants look a bit overwatered/overloved wait till soil drys on top before ya water them....like your avatar  is it summer around/over/down there?


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 8, 2008)

ok you guys dont have the whole picture. it is getting on dark wen i took them pics so they are drooping coz they are asleep. i can take some more 2moro in the day to show you wat they really look like. im more interested in advice about why the smaller one could be the way it is. these plants are OUTDOORS in huge pots. we are beginners so i wouldnt bother with hydro. and yeah it is spring in australia thats why we are able to grow outdoors this time of year. its so hot here!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 8, 2008)

and wat do you mean by looking after. im doing everything the same so wat do you mean by looking after. they are only 7 weeks old.


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 8, 2008)

im pretty sure i told tou that im doing everything the same with both. what do you mean by looking after? i dont see how i can look after one more than the other. i havent chosen favourites if thats wat you mean.


----------



## natmoon (Nov 8, 2008)

Its a bit hard for me to tell properly from your low quality pics but i am thinking that i can see a lot of whitey looking spots on your leaves.
IMO it is overwatered,there is probably not any perlite in your soil and you possibly have a spider mite infestation.


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i no i took them in the late afternoon thats why the pics are a bit dark. i took some more pics today. you will see that they are quite healthy and my gf took two shade leaves or something to expose the bottom branches to sun. they were pretty big and before that the plant looked really full. also she did something called crowning the plant or i think you guys say tipping it. it has grown back 3 heads. but there arnt any white spots and as for insects and stuff, well we dont really have bad insects where i live that can eat te plants. maybe caterpillars? i really wanna find no why the plant could be so much smaller than the other. and there is no perlite stuff in either pot so it cant be that coz the other plant is fine. here are some pics of the healthy bigger plant at 7 weeks old


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 8, 2008)

and here are some pics of the smaller plant at 7 weeks old too


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 8, 2008)

if anyone can tell me some good advice that makes sense to me then i will promise to change my avatar to show you just how hot it is in australia this time of year. and im guessing ill just be getting info from the boys hehehe


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 8, 2008)

and my girlfriends just agreed to show you them aswell so please get typing for us coz the plant has been like it from day one. we need advice on the smaller one


----------



## natmoon (Nov 8, 2008)

Well those new pics are a lot better and the big plant looks lovely and healthy and fine.
We call it topping or fimming,crowning that is.
I dunno why your old pics looked like they had spots on them,had you just sprayed them with water?
Anyway all i can suggest is that your smaller plant is simply a runt.
You could try adding some kind of rooting hormone or preferably mycorihazea fungus in case its not rooting well.
What are you feeding the plants?
Best of luck


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 8, 2008)

hey thanx. im watering them with a bit of miracle grow. and the runt thing is the best opinion iv had since i got on this website. and how ofter do i water them with just normal water. ones in a 15 litre pot and the bigger one is in a 25 litre pot. we havent done anything to the soil just soil and potting mix. its worked for other people i know


----------



## natmoon (Nov 8, 2008)

stephyprincesslollipop said:


> hey thanx. im watering them with a bit of miracle grow. and the runt thing is the best opinion iv had since i got on this website. and how ofter do i water them with just normal water. ones in a 15 litre pot and the bigger one is in a 25 litre pot. we havent done anything to the soil just soil and potting mix. its worked for other people i know


Well i only ever do sip watering.
This means that you have to do more work and pay more attention to the plant but it leaves more oxygen in the soil and prevents nutes from being washed away from the roots.

All i do is pour water as the plant appears to need it around the main stem of the plant,i only give the plant a really good soak every 2-3 weeks depending on what stage the plant is in.
I water less when they are in flower.

If you are struggling with knowing when to water and when not to buy yourself a cheap moisture meter and that will tell you when its needed for sure.
Miracle grow can be a bit high in nitrogen during flowering for cannabis imo.
You would be better off buying a cheap Nitrogen crystal mix from your local garden centre for vegetative times and the same but of phosphorus and adding some potash or bone meal to the mix.

It would be easier and cheaper for you to buy a small bottle of trusted cannabis liquid nutrients though that are tailor made for veg/flower times.
There is a guy at POT-TV: Growing Down Under with the Mighty KOG called KOG and he is an outdoor australian grower who is very well respected and knowledgable.
Watching his grow shows at the above link will help you out a lot with outdoor aussie grows.

The shows are great and are well informative and entertaining where ever you live though.
Best of luck

Also of note that the small brown marking on the tip of your newly sprouted seeds leaf would have been just where the leaf grows more quickly than the inner lining of the seeds shell and wraps itself tightly around the tip of the leaf where it has gone hard and dead yet the leaf still grows inside.
Its not really of any concern and whenever i see it happen to any of my own i simply flip them off carefully with a razor blade.


----------



## stephyprincesslollipop (Nov 9, 2008)

um i dint understand alot of that sorry


----------



## natmoon (Nov 9, 2008)

stephyprincesslollipop said:


> um i dint understand alot of that sorry


Oh well,lol.
You have a nice arsekiss-ass


----------



## SAmisery (Nov 9, 2008)

hoppy hop hop, have you added nutrients to any of the plants?


----------



## joshmutch (Nov 13, 2008)

me and my boyfriends are growing in vic blah blah blah nar good luck. word up too aussy growers!


----------



## hoki2test (Dec 15, 2008)

hey steph,are both plants from the same batch of hydro seeds? like everything else in life its proberly alot more to do with genetics then anything else,one your plants show a great deal more vigor then the other,keep growing and all will be good..ozzie ozzie ozzie


----------



## socialproblem (Dec 15, 2008)

hoki2test said:


> hey steph,are both plants from the same batch of hydro seeds? like everything else in life its proberly alot more to do with genetics then anything else,one your plants show a great deal more vigor then the other,keep growing and all will be good..ozzie ozzie ozzie


I had some plants do the same thing. I had one really nice healthy plant and two or three that were smaller. I would definitely say with genetics if you treated them all the same.


----------

